# Acceder a une base de donnée avec du code JAVA



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2000)

le code JAVA et suivant pour acceder a une base de données à partir d'un ODBC pour windows :
-------------------------------------
public class LienFoxPro 
{
public String Requette ()
{
try
{
Class.forName("com.ms.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
}
catch (Exception e)
{
MonNom = "Le pilote n'a pu etre chargé";
}
-----------------------------------------
comment faire pour acceder a une base a partir d'un mac?
----------------------------------------
merci de vos réponse ced38.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2000)

elle est où ta base?
elle tourne sur quelle machine?
et elle est sous quel logiciel ta base?

essaie ça: http://www.objectweb.org/RmiJdbc/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2000)

Réponse à pierrelyon :
-------------------------------------------
  - Je dois réaliser une application qui 
    doit tourner aussi bien sur Mac que sur 
    PC.
-------------------------------------------
  - Je dois utiliser une base de données 
    Visual Fox Pro.
-------------------------------------------
  - Je dois programmer en JAVA.
-------------------------------------------
Merci de votre réponse Ced38.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2000)

Réponse à pierrelyon :
-------------------------------------------
  - Je dois réaliser une application qui 
    doit tourner aussi bien sur Mac que sur 
    PC (c'est une application monoposte).
-------------------------------------------
  - Je dois utiliser une base de données 
    Visual Fox Pro.
-------------------------------------------
  - Je dois programmer en JAVA.
-------------------------------------------
Merci de votre réponse Ced38.


----------



## leo (16 Décembre 2000)

tu veux vraiment utiliser sur mac en version monoposte?

Microsoft dit:
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Is Microsoft planning to release Visual FoxPro version 6.0 for the Macintosh? 
There will be no future Macintosh versions due to low sales volumes on that platform. For Macintosh environments we recommend using Internet Explorer on the clients and Visual FoxPro with Internet Information Server on the server, to access any data source.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## herbert8 (16 Janvier 2007)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai fais :

Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
// apr&#232;s avoir plac&#233; le driver dans Biblioth&#232;que/Java/Extensions


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Janvier 2007)

herbert8 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne j'ai fais :
> 
> Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
> // apr&#232;s avoir plac&#233; le driver dans Biblioth&#232;que/Java/Extensions


c'est bien  t'as pas 7 ans de retard sur la discussion


----------



## elKBron (16 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> c'est bien  t'as pas 7 ans de retard sur la discussion


ben non, 6 ans et 1 mois... et jour pour jour en plus  (rapport au dernier message qui avait &#233;t&#233; post&#233;... &#224; l'&#233;poque...)


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ben non, 6 ans et 1 mois... et jour pour jour en plus  (rapport au dernier message qui avait &#233;t&#233; post&#233;... &#224; l'&#233;poque...)


C'est vrai je suis mauvaise langue :rateau:


----------



## herbert8 (17 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> c'est bien  t'as pas 7 ans de retard sur la discussion



excusez moi je croyais que c'était un forum pour échanger des informations sur la programmation pas pour tailler débilement


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Janvier 2007)

herbert8 a dit:


> excusez moi je croyais que c'était un forum pour échanger des informations sur la programmation pas pour tailler débilement


meis heu :rose:

c'&#233;tait de l'humour, et du flood un peu aussi :rose: :rateau:


----------



## molgow (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce sujet n'a vraiment plus aucun intérêt. :sleep:


----------

